# Encounter ics for dx runs well on d2!



## gammaxgoblin

Credit to Ryurabbit for letting me know it worked, he was the brave one lol
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ldopa

Really? It all works including data? If so, im on it.


----------



## albinoman109

Ya im on it right now and 3g,phone,audio, the home button all work.


----------



## Cstryon

Is there anything that doesn't work?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## albinoman109

The alt,alt lock, and b on the keyboard. And Mms doesnt work.


----------



## loki993

Is it just me or does the screen orientation not work either?


----------



## albinoman109

Oh ya that to. But if you just slide out the keyboard it will switch.


----------



## loki993

albinoman109 said:


> Oh ya that to. But if you just slide out the keyboard it will switch.


Yeah but then it wont go back. you have to go into settings and turn off auto rotate and then back on.


----------



## RyuRabbit

For the screen rotation, just put your phone to sleep/lock it, then unlock it. It fixes itself.


----------



## loki993

RyuRabbit said:


> For the screen rotation, just put your phone to sleep/lock it, then unlock it. It fixes itself.


Ah yes that would be a lot eaiser lol


----------



## ldopa

3g didn't work for me and when I tried to restore my backup of cm7, I ended up having to sbf because I kept getting installation aborted an md 5 mismatch errors. It was a huge cluster. I wonder what I did wrong. I'm usually very meticulous while flashing anything


----------



## RyuRabbit

ldopa said:


> 3g didn't work for me and when I tried to restore my backup of cm7, I ended up having to sbf because I kept getting installation aborted an md 5 mismatch errors. It was a huge cluster. I wonder what I did wrong. I'm usually very meticulous while flashing anything


http://www.mediafire.com/encounterics

SBF back to Froyo, Do the phone upgrade to GingerBlur, then root Gingerblur. Install the Droid 2/Droid X Bootstrap. Wipe Dalvik/Cache/System 3 times each. Flash beta 3 pre-release, then GApps. When you start your phone, reboot it about 3 times. Your 3G should then work. If it still doens't work, bypass the activation wizard by tapping the upper left corner -> upper right corner -> bottom right corner -> bottom left corner. Run the SetDNS App that should be installed already. Set your DNS to GoogleDNS and hit "Apply". The DNS of your phone should change from ":::1, :::1" to "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4". At this point, 3G should now work, and you can then set up your Google account.

Happy Flashing :3


----------



## Thisguy89

ldopa said:


> 3g didn't work for me and when I tried to restore my backup of cm7, I ended up having to sbf because I kept getting installation aborted an md 5 mismatch errors. It was a huge cluster. I wonder what I did wrong. I'm usually very meticulous while flashing anything


Stuff happens lol.
I might give this a whirl when I get home. Although, I must say, I am VERY pleased with the ICS MIUI.


----------



## RyuRabbit

Also, Gamma, I was running it when I posted it in the ICS D2 dev thread







So I posted it first.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

RyuRabbit said:


> Also, Gamma, I was running it when I posted it in the ICS D2 dev thread So I posted it first.


My bad. It was you who I pm'd. OP updated!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldopa

RyuRabbit said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/encounterics
> 
> SBF back to Froyo, Do the phone upgrade to GingerBlur, then root Gingerblur. Install the Droid 2/Droid X Bootstrap. Wipe Dalvik/Cache/System 3 times each. Flash beta 3 pre-release, then GApps. When you start your phone, reboot it about 3 times. Your 3G should then work. If it still doens't work, bypass the activation wizard by tapping the upper left corner -> upper right corner -> bottom right corner -> bottom left corner. Run the SetDNS App that should be installed already. Set your DNS to GoogleDNS and hit "Apply". The DNS of your phone should change from ":::1, :::1" to "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4". At this point, 3G should now work, and you can then set up your Google account.
> 
> Happy Flashing :3


 ill try it.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Running beta 3 all day no issues except launcher pro fc...trebuchet tuns fine...all essential functions working great so far

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## loki993

Battery life on this is amazing. Light usage off charger since 7am and still at 90 percent. id be at 60 by now on cm7.

Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


----------



## Jas2

loki993 said:


> Battery life on this is amazing. Light usage off charger since 7am and still at 90 percent. id be at 60 by now on cm7.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


Agreed! Probably the best battery life I have had from any rom.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Battery decent here too especially considering I'm OC to 1300mhz. Started messing with the memory manger settings and sysctl now. They are much different than gb roms by default.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin

having to sbf. i was messing with v6 supercharger and couldnt get it to take via terminal emulator. i changed the busybox version to 1.18.2 from 1.19.3 and rebooted and i stuck at the boot logo. I was able to get into that new 2nd init boot menu, but it was saying the the stable recovery didnt exist. somehow cw recovery got removed or was dependant on bb 1.19.3. oh well. dont mess with busybox!!


----------



## mmmeff

Installed this. Ran great, but the few bugs it had were a little too annoying for me. Tried pulling up clockwork mod to restore a backup and I was unable to mount /sdcard no matter what I did. Eventually the battery died, and now I can't even get my D2 to boot. The charging light comes on when plugged in, but the phone refused to boot. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ldopa

Yeah. SBF. Find a way to charge the battery or borrow a friends. I ended up having to sbf as well.


----------



## loki993

gammaxgoblin said:


> having to sbf. i was messing with v6 supercharger and couldnt get it to take via terminal emulator. i changed the busybox version to 1.18.2 from 1.19.3 and rebooted and i stuck at the boot logo. I was able to get into that new 2nd init boot menu, but it was saying the the stable recovery didnt exist. somehow cw recovery got removed or was dependant on bb 1.19.3. oh well. dont mess with busybox!!


Dont know if it makes a difference but everything I've seen says boot to latest recovery not stable recovery.


----------



## albinoman109

Wow you guys are having alot of problems. I have been using this for a week now with no problems.


----------



## TekPB

I don't know about anyone else but my wifi isn't working, my battery life isn't that great, and is anyones gallery working? Mine force closes whenever it opens. I another thing I've noticed is after a phone call I normally have to do a better pull because the phone will freeze but other than those problems I love it!


----------



## barrmy

anyone else have issues with numbers on the hard keyboard? part of my digitilizer stopped working so i really need the keyboard to work lol


----------



## loki993

TekPB said:


> anyone else have issues with numbers on the hard keyboard? part of my digitilizer stopped working so i really need the keyboard to work lol


Yes numbers dont work on mine either, Im pretty sure its because its for the Dx though, not positive. It also doesn't light up, but again I think its because of the DX thing.


----------



## TekPB

loki993 said:


> Haven't had issue like that. The gallery seems the be connected to Google+ somehow. I actually had to log into my google + account, make sure picture sync was off and it worked. I did have so wifi issues on beta 2 but I haven't used it honestly on beta 3 but supposedly theyre fixed.


So you're saying that Google plus is causing the gallery to close? Because if so I don't have it installed and I the wifi is probably just me because it trys to connect, and as soon as it does it disconnects because of poor connection. If I then try to reconnect it says my signal strength is excellent and this is all while I'm in the same room as my router..


----------



## RyuRabbit

Okay, quick rundown.
1) Flash to the newest EncounterICS Beta 3. It was finally released and ALOT of things are fixed INCLUDING MMS and Gallery.
2) The keyboard issue still exists because it's a DX rom and the DX, of course, has no physical keyboard.
3) Keyboard issues are, B button doesn't work, alt and shift don't stick.
4) There are haptic feedback issues, where it's there, but is almost nonexistant. This is due to the Gingerbread Kernel.
5) With the older versions of this ROM, it's not Google+ that breaks Gallery. ICS's Accounts and Sync tries to pull across all of your Google pictures (i.e. Google+ and Dropbox). Turning off the Google Pictures syncing option stops the Gallery FCs.
6) Camera still doesn't work because the Motorola Camera API isn't designed to work with the ICS framework, It's nonexistant.
7) In order to change your on screen keyboard, you must either navigate through the Settings menu and change the Default, or if you just need to use an alternate keyboard for a quick moment (Like I have to with OpenWnn for Japanese IME), longpress the space key.
8) If your screen rotates because you opened up the keyboard/accidentally opened the Camera app, Simply lock your screen, and unlock it. It will return to Portrait mode.

Idopa, did my steps help you with flashing this ROM?


----------



## ldopa

I actually didn't try it yet. Mainly because of the holidays. I'll give it shot tho for sure. I'm dying for some functional ICS!


----------



## TekPB

I don't have any syncing what so ever and you gallery still force closes.. Am I missing something?


----------



## ldopa

Well, it booted nice and data worked. Everything was nice untill I tried to restore apps with titanium and tether. Titanium restored, but the apps didn't show up in the app drawer or in manage applications period which was weird. Also tethering didn't work (I used open garden). I'm back on cm7 12/29 now. Beta 3 is definitely much better, but there are still bugs that prevent it from being my daily driver. ICS felt good tho. Really good!


----------



## Flowah

Really, once camera is fixed, and the rom is just made a little smoother overall, it's all I need.

Right now it's just about good enough to be a daily driver for me.


----------



## Redflea

This looks interesting...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## loki993

Reading the other thread, I had some issues with Beta 3. Random FCs, massive lag, random reboots. I went back to beta and it got better but I still had issues. Apparently there is some issue with USB debugging. If you change that it triggers ADB or something like that. Basically it will make your phone do all kinds of weird thing upto and including killing your battery. Once you do that it doesn't matter if you go back and turn it back on, you have to wipe data and reflash. After that don't touch USB debugging. That's basically right from FirstEncounter



TekPB said:


> Really, once camera is fixed, and the rom is just made a little smoother overall, it's all I need.
> 
> Right now it's just about good enough to be a daily driver for me.


they're saying the camera could be a while, if ever, unfortunately


----------



## atc3030

This is confirmed working on the d2g?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## atc3030

Nevermind. Soeey

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## chayes627

been running this rom for over 2 weeks as a daily driver havent really had any problems with it. some 3d gmaes dont work but i dont play that many and camera doesnt work but other than that its been working great. its quite fast.


----------



## mmmeff

Has anyone tried installing that old DX to D2 zip from last year? I remember using that back when the GB leak first started making rounds to great success. I was unable to install it though, receiving some sort of error about it being made with an out of date scripting version. Maybe if it was updated we could get this rom running much smoother on D2.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSavageSquid

There's a security bug. I have a pattern lock on my phone, and if I have a notification, I can go to it, then if I press home, it goes home, bypassing my lock. Just a heads up for everyone!


----------



## istealhome

Can anyone confirm if the DX to D2 rom converter zip works on this rom?


----------



## ldopa

Where can I get that converter zip?


----------



## istealhome

Off of DroidForums, I can't remember where exactly, but if you google it, it is one of the first choices


----------



## ldopa

Cool. Thanks.
It looks like it only works with froyo and not gb? Have you used it with gb roms?


----------



## istealhome

I haven't tried but it was originally meant to convert the original dx stock gb rom to the d2 before ours was released so it must work with the gb kernel


----------



## ldopa

Ah, I see. I didn't really read it carefully so I thought it only ported dx froyo to d2 froyo. Cool, I wanted to try a few of the dx gb roms


----------



## jhaury

I'm assuming this means d2 only not global?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## MrB206

You can run it on the d2g, but data doesn't work, neither does rotation sensors and keyboard lighting. I loaded the X version on mine to test.


----------



## istealhome

MrB206 said:


> You can run it on the d2g, but data doesn't work, neither does rotation sensors and keyboard lighting. I loaded the X version on mine to test.


 Are you saying that this zip does not fix rotation for the d2 also or just the d2g? And does the zip fix the problem with only letters being recognized by the rom on the device keyboard?


----------



## MrB206

Correct. You have to load the lib files for sensors and lighting for the d2 (d2g are the same) for it to work. I replaced the files and both worked fine. The radio doesn't work on the d2g, but I've been fiddling with the prop file and others to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## xnap30

MrB206 said:


> Correct. You have to load the lib files for sensors and lighting for the d2 (d2g are the same) for it to work. I replaced the files and both worked fine. The radio doesn't work on the d2g, but I've been fiddling with the prop file and others to see if I can get it to work.


I thought it's been established that radio doesn't work on the d2g because there is no radio hardware.


----------



## istealhome

MrB206 said:


> Correct. You have to load the lib files for sensors and lighting for the d2 (d2g are the same) for it to work. I replaced the files and both worked fine. The radio doesn't work on the d2g, but I've been fiddling with the prop file and others to see if I can get it to work.


 Does the fix that you have made fix the problem on the keyboard where only letters would work? And if so, could you upload what you have done? I think then we would have a near perfect ICS build for the D2


----------



## MrB206

xnap30 said:


> I thought it's been established that radio doesn't work on the d2g because there is no radio hardware.


I'm no dev, so I wouldn't be surprised if that was common knowledge to them... I haven't seen that, but wish I had... It would have saved me the trouble. :/ 
So does that mean the hw folder doesn't have applicable files or is there something more fundamental missing? And does the fact that miui works mean that cm7 and encounter are more ics than miui?


----------



## istealhome

MIUI only had the ICS framework, it was not built from the ICS source.


----------



## xnap30

No the global just doesn't have the radio on board. It never had it on the board so it can't be enabled. The global's insides are slightly different from the regular droid 2 and r2d2 droid. The camera is different and so is the chip and board. I think the fm radio may have been replaced to fit the sim card slot


----------



## MrB206

Oh sorry, I didn't mean FM radio (I know that's not working), I meant the cdma radio/data.


----------



## istealhome

MrB206 said:


> Correct. You have to load the lib files for sensors and lighting for the d2 (d2g are the same) for it to work. I replaced the files and both worked fine. The radio doesn't work on the d2g, but I've been fiddling with the prop file and others to see if I can get it to work.


 Is there any way for you to upload what you've done so that we can get autorotation and the keyboard fully functional? If not, could you show us what to do so we could get this working on our own?


----------



## MrB206

I'll have to look at the files... I think I just took the lib files from cm7 (it might have been miui ics) and put them in the lib folder for EncounterICS. Data doesn't work, of course, but rotation and lights worked fine, which they don't without the files.


----------



## istealhome

Haha oh the joy of roms... fix one thing and break another lol


----------



## MrB206

Well, data for this rom hasn't worked yet (as far as I know) and it certainly won't on the d2g because of the hardware. I wasn't expecting the data to work. Lol


----------



## Keifla96

MrB206 said:


> I'll have to look at the files... I think I just took the lib files from cm7 (it might have been miui ics) and put them in the lib folder for EncounterICS. Data doesn't work, of course, but rotation and lights worked fine, which they don't without the files.


I'm interested myself in which libs you copied, I've been working on this and end up looping if i grab one wrong file. I am using cm7 as my source.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## istealhome

MrB206 said:


> Well, data for this rom hasn't worked yet (as far as I know) and it certainly won't on the d2g because of the hardware. I wasn't expecting the data to work. Lol


Data works on EncounterICS for the d2 haha has it not been working for you?


----------



## MrB206

istealhome said:


> Data works on EncounterICS for the d2 haha has it not been working for you?


I'm working with my d2g and the hardware is why data isn't working for it. I don't have my d2 right now... Wish I did, because the gsm for the d2g is really making I hard to get cm9 running as a daily. 
Regarding the libs, the ones I added were ONLY from the hw folder. Adding anything else will probably loop.


----------



## Keifla96

MrB206 said:


> I'm working with my d2g and the hardware is why data isn't working for it. I don't have my d2 right now... Wish I did, because the gsm for the d2g is really making I hard to get cm9 running as a daily.
> Regarding the libs, the ones I added were ONLY from the hw folder. Adding anything else will probably loop.


the hardware libs were the first ones I changed didn't work for me though which ones were you using?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## jays138

MrB206 said:


> Correct. You have to load the lib files for sensors and lighting for the d2 (d2g are the same) for it to work. I replaced the files and both worked fine. The radio doesn't work on the d2g, but I've been fiddling with the prop file and others to see if I can get it to work.


Could you please be more specific as to which files need to be replaced? Also, would this solve all rotation, keyboard, and proximity issues or just some? I am speaking in reference to the Droid 2. Thanks.


----------

